# got a new gun.



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

i just bought the rws 34 in 22 cal. i heard its a great gun. i bought the cleaning kit from rws for .22 cal rifles. any tips i should know while using it? ammo, tricks, anything.. thx a lot


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own that exact gun goin on 2 years
fave pellets:
RWS sharps
gamo domes
predaters tear the **** out of squirrels well worth it

take off the front sight if you use a scope it will not catch on branches
do not dry fire it
DO NOT BENCH REST IT OR USE A REST IT WILL SCREW YOU UP.
take off the stock and oil the gun if you hunted in allot of rain
make sure the stock screws are in tight also the one next to the trigger

great gun I put a powerline 3-9 pwr scope on mine (wallmart 30$) it works great.
glad to answer any Questions


----------

